# 27MHz T.E. receiver question



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Is it possabe to buy a receiver that is compatable with the 27mhz T.E. transmitter? If it is I would like to buy it from a local hobby store.
Any ideas would be appreciated.
Thanks Richard


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo via their Crest Electronics line has a 10 amp TE receiver (55471) plus 2 others for controlling switches (55474, 55475).


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for your response. I know abought the receivers you mentioned,What I want to do is put a receiver in my egglinners without spending more for the RX than I did for the enignes. Also don't want a bunch of TX's laying around. If I could get a RX and an ESC for not a lot of money.Since Aristo stoped making OB RX can a track side be cut into and hard wired back together to be able to split the pcb? 
Richard


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The TE is a proprietary product. Nobody that I know of makes a TE knockoff. The 27 MHz ones are also pretty big, they will use a large chunk of the real estate in an Eggliner.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The 27MHz TE is rather, um, "mature." That's why I can afford them







I don't think there's any way you could hide one inside an eggliner.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard - Why waste a bunch of money for R/C on an EggLiner. I have a bunch of low cost battery power options. I would recommend the "Simple Critter Control", which simply controls the speed precisely and efficiently for $29. Another $30 for a battery, and your all set. Just another option for you to consider.


----------

